# Whose got Labs?



## mrscrook (Oct 15, 2009)

hi guys i have a black lab called Jack he's 17 months old now ive had him from when he was 8 weeks old he's the best dog ever my baby (although he's very much a daddy's boy!) would just like to be in touch with other Lab lovers x

Charlotte


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

mrscrook said:


> hi guys i have a black lab called Jack he's 17 months old now ive had him from when he was 8 weeks old he's the best dog ever my baby (although he's very much a daddy's boy!) would just like to be in touch with other Lab lovers x
> 
> Charlotte


I have 2 - we have a Lab Social group here


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome by the way!


----------



## mrscrook (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh thankyou


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi and welcome, i have an 9 year old chocolate male lab.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello
I have a 15 month old golden lab called Bailey.
x


----------



## Liz-Monty (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,
I have a 4 month old lab called Monty.


----------



## mrscrook (Oct 15, 2009)

he's beautiful x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome! I don't have Labs, but I love them. These are my friends Labs...

Missy


















Piper, puppy (the dots are midgies!)


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hi, I have a 5month old Lab, and possibly a Boxer x Labrador.
Milo & Zeus are mine, Milo the lab pup. Phoebe is my mums *doesn't live with me* and she is also one of Milo's sisters, and she comes round during the week, whilst mum is at work 
Phoebe, Milo and Zeus


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

2 labs here of the chocolate variety 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, I have a Lab, last one after 30yrs of breeding showing etc, she is 14 and a half years old, enjoy yours they are great dogs


----------



## millz090 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, your labs are so beautiful. We resuced Trudy from RSPCA 2 weeks ago and so in love with her.... she is a Lab x.... possibly a Retriver or spaniel, any ideas? She is 2.5yrs old and perfect !


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

I love labs!! Zach's best buddy is a chunky chocolate lab. My Zach is a lab X, look forward to see more piccies of yours soon


----------



## mrscrook (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah my Jack is Lab X Border Collie 2 of the most loyal and willing to please dogs you will ever find. I am currently trying to find another Lab. Your Pics are fab x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I've got a 14 month black working lab she's in my album if you want to see her


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

mrscrook said:


> yeah my Jack is Lab X Border Collie 2 of the most loyal and willing to please dogs you will ever find. I am currently trying to find another Lab. Your Pics are fab x


Look on this websites Dog Adverts: Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK

I think there's a few on there


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

My Lab Kyuss is two and a half years old now check him out in my Flickr Gallery


----------

